# thegoldenmackid's humidor



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

So after seasoning and beads, time to move my college collection into this humidor. It's a Romeo y Julieta humidor, can't find any info about it. It has eight drawers, but unlike most the sides are separated, which means that I could keep them at two separate RH% if I wanted. Oust fans might be getting purchased, we'll see.


















Top of Humidor









Upper Left Drawer









Upper-Middle Left Drawer (Thompson Brown Bag Leftovers)









Lower-Middle Left Drawer (H. Upmann)









Bottom Left (Beads & Tins)









Upper Right Drawer (Davidoff/these are going to rest drawer, the unbanded is the first cigar my father ever purchased for me...)









Upper-Middle Right Drawer (The Oliva Drawer)









Lower-Middle Right Drawer









Lower Right Drawer (Beads & Tins)

I'd imagine I could easily fit 35 a drawer and still be OCD organized. With some Tetris, perhaps 45 - that means the range is 280-360. Other humidor later.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a Beauty Charlie!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

sweet box!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good all stocked up.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Gorgeous man. 

This is why I have a love/hate relationship with my cooler. It works great, but it's just too ugly.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY VERY nice!! :bowdown:


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Sexyyyyy


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I try to be OCD when I load it up, then it gets all messed up since I am trying to throw smokes in before the wife knows I bought more!!!!

Looking nice!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I try to be OCD when I load it up, then it gets all messed up since I am trying to throw smokes in before the wife knows I bought more!!!!
> 
> Looking nice!!!


Fortunately I haven't acquired a wife yet, just another humidor.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

you have it easy!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice Charlie, she's a beaut!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a real cool humidor. I like it. Nice


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

that is so freakin nice!

i just bought me a humi, but it's got me interested in something a little bigger.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats one sweet humidor!

Check out a magazine called "cigar magazine" there is a fella in there where you send him pics of your cigar stuff and he can usually tell you a little more about it.... I really like that humi, how well does it hold RH for ya?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Thats one sweet humidor!
> 
> Check out a magazine called "cigar magazine" there is a fella in there where you send him pics of your cigar stuff and he can usually tell you a little more about it.... I really like that humi, how well does it hold RH for ya?


I'll check this out.

With 65% beads one side is reading 68%. Just moved the hygrometer over to the other side.

Now I have to wait for the college to turn the AC on.


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

:hail: wow!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice! Where does one pick up such a nice humi?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

doblemaduro said:


> Very nice! Where does one pick up such a nice humi?


Constantly checking Craigslist & Fleabay.

I always just like to be different. Which of course means Ed is going to get the next order.

An update. Unfortunately due to heat concerns this has been moved into my closet. It's down from 74 to 72. Hopefully I can get it down a tad bit more.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice humi & sticks!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

The CLOSET! That sucks get those A\C Repair people onto it, you can't have something like that living in a closet.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> The CLOSET! That sucks get those A\C Repair people onto it, you can't have something like that living in a closet.


It's called. Wake Forest Centralized Heating & Air.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you have access to a ice machine Charlie ??


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Do you have access to a ice machine Charlie ??


Yes.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Just thinking, you might could put a cooler or bucket of ice close to your humi with a small fan moving air across the ice towards the humi , if your temp problems persist. :dunno:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

s_vivo said:


> The CLOSET! That sucks get those A\C Repair people onto it, you can't have something like that living in a closet.


I've got an Aristocrat living in my closet... I open the closet 10 times a day more than I need to so I can look at it a lot but it's still a shame.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> I've got an Aristocrat living in my closet... I open the closet 10 times a day more than I need to so I can look at it a lot but it's still a shame.


That's why all mine are in the living room, In this dump nothing is thermostat HVAC. So I have a window air and use if for my babies.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

kym, the problem is the school just hasn't turned the A/C on. Once again four weeks left here, not too concerned as long as it stays at 72% under, but given that I have it resting on top of a box that leaves ample space, it's def. an option.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice! looks like a great collection as well.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My engineering skills haven't been able to perfect kym's ice idea.

My next thought given the humi is now up at 76 is freezing bottle caps with little amounts of distilled water in them and circulating them throughout, I have enough beads that I should be able to deal with the extra RH% and quite frankly I'd much rather have 68%/70 versus 65%/76. 

Wake Forest, PLEASE TURN THE A/C ON. Given that it was supposed to be 90 on monday and then below 80 for the next five days, I think they opted not to turn it on. However, it's been above 85 both days and tomorrow's high is 86.

I know that beetles shouldn't be a problem, but I'm pretty concerned.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

mad love! nice setup!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

cant get yourself a cheapie window shaker for your room? at least keep your area cool?
just a though.
other then that no possibilities to moving it to an area that is cooled.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

socapots said:


> cant get yourself a cheapie window shaker for your room? at least keep your area cool?
> just a though.
> other then that no possibilities to moving it to an area that is cooled.


The window units aren't allowed.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

booourrns...
what about that other style. Looks like a dehumidifier. but has a couple pipes attached to it. 
or you could just put a window unit on a table an let it blow at the back of the humidor.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

a quick search just showed me that the portable units are not very cost effective.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

socapots said:


> ...or you could just put a window unit on a table an let it blow at the back of the humidor.


That would actually make the room hotter.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Charlie,
There are things we can do to help your purty cabinet. We just need to think passive solar cooling. The problem is, they will all be somewhat ugly and what with you leaving in a few weeks... will probably not be things that you want to buy/set up/break down/ store or toss or move, only to repeat when you return....

I'm thinking.... bribe the maintainence guy/ crew to fire up the A.C.

Oh heck I dunno... :dunno::juggle:

A twelve pack and a fiver? They might even give you a key to the thermostat:thumb:

Best wishes,

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicely done Charlie, now that's a beauty you have there bro!!:beerchug:


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice humi! Makes my two 20ct humi's from CI look pathetic! Oh well, maybe I'll get something nice for myself for my birthday.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

d_day said:


> That would actually make the room hotter.


small sacrifice to cool the back of the humidor down.

but good to see things are lookin up for him.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous humidor. When I was like 16 my grandfather handmade me a "memory chest" I guess you could call it. Even had a secret door on it to hid stuff  Now that Im older I imagine what kind of neat humidor he could have built me  He unfortunately passed away but I wasnt very close with him. 

Enough memory lane, that humidor is gorgeous. I hope to get my hands on one like that someday.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm jealous, that's the bee's knees, ha! Nice one. -J D


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks all. Just need more sticks to stock up.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Great looking humi. I love these threads.


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Thanks all. Just need more sticks to stock up.


Hey there, I'm a newbie as far as posting, but have been reading for a few years.

I know this subject thread is almost a year old now, but I just purchaced the same Humi today, the only difference being the logo is H. Upmann but ultimately, I think the humidor is distributed by Altadis that owns both brands.

My question, did you ever get any more info on who makes this humidor for Altadis?

Thanks
Dav0


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice lookin' humi !


----------

